# Oil For The Colchester???



## Kroll (Dec 16, 2015)

Guys I like to purchase bout a gal of oil for the spindle head and for the QCGB.Reading the manual it says Tellus oil 27 for the spindle and Tellus oil 33 for the box.Is this something that can be purchase from auto supply or will I have to find someone that will ship?Is there another kind that will work in its place and maybe do both the head and QCGB?If its better to go with two different weights well that's OK cause I figure I will need it anyway.Just don't want to have to buy 5 gals of two different weights,just want  1gal of each.What your thoughts on this finding local or on the net?Na,not that close being finish but I want to have it on hand when I do get close-----kroll


----------



## hermetic (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Kroll, tellus are no longer available, but it has been replaced by another opil range, I will see if I can find out which , will also check my manuals.
Phil


----------



## hermetic (Dec 16, 2015)

Castrol Hyspin 32 is the Tellus 27 equivalent, and Castrol Hyspin 68 is the Tellus  33 equivalent.
Phil


----------



## Kroll (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for the info,will do a search see where I can purchase a gal of each


----------



## Carlboe (Dec 16, 2015)

I buy it at NAPA ISO 32 ask for the Napa #. It is a hyd. Oil. 

Carl


----------



## Sandia (Dec 16, 2015)

Kroll, here is a lubricant chart that may be of some use to you.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 16, 2015)

Actually here is the one I meant to post.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 17, 2015)

Guys will the Napa oil work for both the spindle and qcgb?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 18, 2015)

I would guess no, but NAPA may have an equivalent to the other one, too.  ISO 32 is roughly SAE 10.  ISO 68 is SAE 20.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Robert,I will swing by Napa and check to see if they have both of those oils


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Kroll 

The Shell Tellus equivalent for #33 is Tellus S2 M68 Industrial Hydraulic Fluid.

The Shell Tellus equivalent for #27 is Tellus S2 M32 Industrial Hydraulic Fluid

I ended up buying a 5 gallon pail of each at the local Shell bulk supplier, as these lathes like to weep a bit from time to time... 

Brian


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 22, 2015)

This is from BP NZ

Shell Tellus 27 equivalent
3372338 Castrol Hyspin AWS 32 smallest amount 20ltr
4102391 BP Hyspin AWS 32 " 5ltr
3335088 BP HLP-HM 32 Energol " 5ltr

Shell Tellus 33 Equivalent
3375782 Castrol Hyspin AWS 68 Smallest amount 20ltr
4102392 " "
3335097 BP HLP-HM 68 Energol "
3335096 " "

Yeah and could I get the 5ltr amounts so still have 2 x 19 ltrs over the back of the lathe for the guy who cleans out the workshop after the promotion to the great workshop in the sky


----------



## Kroll (Dec 22, 2015)

Fantastic,thanks guys for the help.Going to try and find some local maybe in one gal containers,I hope.I just want to go with what others have use in their lathe so these numbers are pointing me in the right direction.Pull a muscle in my lower back so I haven't been able to do anything other than read,ask questions,shop.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 22, 2015)

och! Take it easy hope you feel better soon


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 28, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you,I did not see the other post.I will have to check around local,maybe I can find the Shell hyd oil also.


----------



## hermetic (Dec 29, 2015)

so tellus is not extinct after all!  at least in the US.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 29, 2015)

I had no ideal either way,but I am going to try to find it local as I pass through town.


----------

